# Extreme R32



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

i have modified a 92..... R32 for Dragracing.......


i built a VERY modified RB26Dett N1 Engine
gearbox is Chevy TH400 drag auto
rear axle is a short Ford 9" with fourlink
rear wheels are Centerline rims with M&T 31" Slicks
front wheels are Moroso frontrunners on modified original rims
Engine/gearbox is moved backwards 38 cm for better chassi reactions
Drysump system, full rollcage 
and much much more ..............



some Pics.......


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What an awesome project


----------



## impreziv (Jan 29, 2006)

wow, very different. im curious to see what its capable of. what kind of numbers is the engine making?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't you love it when cars like these come from no where??? A Beast!!!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, that is very very cool. :smokin: 

Interesting that you've stuck with the RB26, if you're running a drag auto box and rear axle I'd have thought an American V8 jobby would've been an easier way to go. Big respect for going with the RB though, very nice installation.

A dumb question if I may though, why does moving the engine back improve chassis balance/reactions? I'd have thought that with plenty of rear grip, (big drag tyres, fuel cell over the rear axle), having the engine further forward would stop the front lifting.  Or is the car okay from the wheelie point of view, and moving the engine back increases the weight over the rear wheels further to increase grip?

Best of luck with the project, and please post up some more pics when you can, this looks like a very interesting car. :bowdown1:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

sorry mate - damn ugly aesthetically but fantastic work... by heck I bet it flies.


----------



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

tim b said:


> Wow, that is very very cool. :smokin:
> 
> Interesting that you've stuck with the RB26, if you're running a drag auto box and rear axle I'd have thought an American V8 jobby would've been an easier way to go. Big respect for going with the RB though, very nice installation.
> 
> ...


Yes a V8 would have made it a little easier for me.... but i just must see how far i can go with it ...where the limit is ....

Yes your spot on......"Or is the car okay from the wheelie point of view, and moving the engine back increases the weight over the rear wheels further to increase grip?"........


----------



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

anthonymcgrath said:


> sorry mate - damn ugly aesthetically but fantastic work... by heck I bet it flies.



yes you`r right it`s not a beauty.....

thats why i built on a R32 GTS 2.0 N/A

didn`t want to mess up a GTR......


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

One word: Awesome


----------



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

some specs....

Nissan RB26 DETT N! Engine
concrete filled engine block to prevent the block from cracking at high outputs ( they do crack ,trust me)

Modified carillo rods
Modified JE pistons
external electric waterpump
6 individual waterinlets for each cylinder 
with crossflowing coolingsystem (in Engine)
special modified oilsystem in engine block
Modified Moroso drysump system with custom drysump
from Chevy Big block dragrace Engine
Custom steel crank
Custom inlet manifold
90 mm Trottle
Bosch 1600cc injectors
Special custom made camshafts
custom made valves ,springs,seats,
Modified Garret GT42 R BB Turbocharger
3 Bosch motorsport fuelpumps
Engine runs on Alcohol

Gearbox, Chevy Th 400 modified for dragracing
Modified gear pattern
Transbreak
all internal parts are modified or changed
8" Turbine with 6000 rpm stallspeed
B&M dural aluminum covers

Shortened Ford 9" rear axle 4,88 ratio 
double adjustable Aldan drag shocks
with custom springs
fullfloat 35 splined axles
drag spec four link

Full Pro mod roll cage

and much more ....


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I love that bumper.

I think it looks good, couple of little touch can sort the car out "look" wise, but then it wouldn't work as a drag car.

a nice little side skirt, rear duffiser, and a "tiny" drag wing on the back for aero aid (and looks like you will need it), the car will look proper HARDCORE.

Oh, get raid of those wing mirror, probably will take otu .3 second on the quarter with the amount of drag those board make. :chuckle:


----------



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

Nocturnal said:


> I love that bumper.
> 
> I think it looks good, couple of little touch can sort the car out "look" wise, but then it wouldn't work as a drag car.
> 
> ...


i got a drag wing ..it`s a "must have" on a car like this 

the mirrors cant go ,because its still a "street legal car" in sweden so i need them

the car is getting a bellypan and some small skirts to improve aerodynamics


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

How cool is that?

Phil


----------



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

Note that the hood is still the original GTS steel hood

i just cut off the lip and made a airoutlet on it 

there`s no plastics or Carbon anywhere on the car
except for the front spoiler. it`s FRP
(it`s a homemade copy of an old Trust front)


BTW ,we are thinking about taking the car over to the UK next summer 

where would it be best to come ....TOTB ? or something?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

What a fantastic project and thanks for sharing.

I for one would love to see this run in the UK - Japshow at SantaPod in June and October may be better???


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Maxout said:


> Note that the hood is still the original GTS steel hood
> 
> i just cut off the lip and made a airoutlet on it
> 
> ...


Actually, the front bumper is a TBO front bumper. Very few people have it as the company is no longer around. The best looking R32 bumper if you ask me.

time for a GTR bonnet, it is aluminium, save alot of weight.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Maxout said:


> BTW ,we are thinking about taking the car over to the UK next summer
> 
> where would it be best to come ....TOTB ? or something?


That would be fantastic!!! :smokin: :smokin: 

There are plenty of events to choose from.

ToTB is probaly the highest profile one day event at the moment.
Although Santa Pod may be more suitable for the grip level you'll need.

I hope you can bring it over.

So thats two super fast rear wheel drive Skylines now.
Could help us with points at ToTB if we can be in two classes!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Very nice, and a bit different to!

Anyu chance of some more info on your filled block and how your water cooling system works please?


----------



## LOL (May 23, 2005)

Scott said:


> That would be fantastic!!! :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> There are plenty of events to choose from.
> 
> ...


Who owns the other 1 then??? Surely there cant be anything else that awesome & that 1 is not even in the country.


----------



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

Cord said:


> Very nice, and a bit different to!
> 
> Anyu chance of some more info on your filled block and how your water cooling system works please?


Thanx.......

The engine block is filled with "Moroso Engine block filler"
its a special concret/epoxi mixture ,specially made for filling up water 
chanels in engine blocks.

Used by the V8 dragracing guys for Years

But its not just to pour it in .there are some things you have to know before
you do it ..especially if you do it on a RB engine

Maybe i can show you how the coolingsystem is built . it took us a long time and alot of work to come up with a solution that works for a highpower RB engine. we have tested the system for a year now .the cooling capacity is now even better compared to the standard system......and the engineblock 
can now handle the oscillation that comes with high power outputs (wich crack the engine block after a while)


Cord: if you send me a PM . we can talk about the concept 
and i will explain in detail how it`s done


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

awesome. post some videos of it on the strip when you can!


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

This is just so typicall Swedish.... Ýou guys don´t know when enough is enough....

Fantastic car... Looking forward to see some videos...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great project - very interesting setup. Good luck!

Cya O!


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

looks awesome and very original, loads of luck with it on the drag strip.


----------



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

we have more pics of the car at our homepage.....

see how the car is modified from the start.......

Maxout Performance





.........


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Well Done... Keep us informed on how it pans out...


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Awesome:bowdown1: 

Great to see a no nonsense drag R32 in Europe, properly done!


----------



## D.M (Dec 25, 2005)

Fan vad nice!!! det här var bara frågan om tid vem först med en extrem r32 på slicks ska du vinna birkacup?


----------



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

D.M said:


> Fan vad nice!!! det här var bara frågan om tid vem först med en extrem r32 på slicks ska du vinna birkacup?


Ja kanske det....eftersom vi inte kommer att ha en enda bana att köra på nästa år (Mantorp är ju närmast) i Stockholmsregionen så blir det 
nästan bara gatåkning för min del. 


Since this is a English spoken forum .i`ll translate what we just said......

DM: really nice. it was just a matter of time before someone would come up with an extreme R32 on Slicks. Are you entering the Birka cup.?
(big swedish streetrace cup)

Maxout: Yes maybe so...since we now don`t have one single track left 
in the Stockholm region (Mantorp is the closest 25km away) i will 
be forced to run in the streets......


----------



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

Here we can see how far back the engine have been moved
compared to it`s original position


----------



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

BTW .....i forgot to thank you all for your kind replies

Thank you :bowdown1:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

definately not my thing, but still a great job.

i like drag racing but im not into it that much so that you cant use the car on the street anymore lol.

keep it up!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

GODZILLA


----------



## Maxout (Aug 19, 2003)

bkvj said:


> definately not my thing, but still a great job.
> 
> i like drag racing but im not into it that much so that you cant use the car on the street anymore lol.
> 
> keep it up!


Actually ...the main reson to why the engine is moved that far backwards.
is that it gives me some advantage in street racing . the car is still "street legal" and will be used on the streets 

There are MUCH more Agressive "street cars" then this in Sweden......
i have a friend with a mid 8 sec streetcar and he`s not the fastest

you would be amazed if you knew what kind of cars we have up here


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

This is so awesome, RWD drag GTR :smokin: 

It hasn't been tested yet I supose..

How fast will it run on the 1/4 mile?

Min svenske nabo, dere er kule

Lykke til da


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

*you'r best timing in q\mile...*

you should be runnin high with that monster...
what is you'r best timing in q\mile?:squintdan


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

whats your E.T. in 1/4?

look really awesome :clap:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

As above really, what kind of times is this car running?


----------



## Awan (Oct 26, 2004)

Lovely job man!!! A Monster Drag GTS!! First of it's kind? :bowdown1:


----------



## mammoth (Jun 17, 2006)

for **** sake, i dont think you could get thay motor any further back if you tried!!


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

AWESOME!:thumbsup: 

Ford 9, that is what I will be using as well. Do you happen to have have pics of the the solid rear install? I would be very interested in seeing how you set it up. From looking at your rear wheels, you shorted up the rear, looks really good.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

anthonymcgrath said:


> sorry mate - damn ugly aesthetically but fantastic work... by heck I bet it flies.



Ugly? 

That car is fcukin bad a$$!


----------

